# not an issue but suggestion



## 25mike87 (Nov 24, 2012)

Under the smoker build the forum should add the mini WSM


----------



## hambone1950 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hear , hear!


----------



## smoking b (Nov 25, 2012)

Isn't the smoker build section for smokers made yourself & not manufactured ones??  The mini WSM would fall into the charcoal smoker section.


----------



## 25mike87 (Nov 25, 2012)

the Mini WSM is not manufactured it is a combination other products brought together to make a great little tailgate / camping smoker. That is why I think it should be in the build section and does not fit in the charcoal smoker section mainly b/c it is mostly a grill. it would just be nice to have a place to share ideas and further refine this style little smoker. here is more info   http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/miniwsm.html


----------



## smoking b (Nov 25, 2012)

Ah I see now - I just saw WSM & assumed it was the smaller model built by Weber & not made yourself


----------



## 25mike87 (Nov 25, 2012)

yea I figured that's why i added the link to show pics.


----------



## smoking b (Nov 25, 2012)

It looks like it would be handy to take along camping


----------



## 25mike87 (Nov 26, 2012)

Yea I built one for a friend and he loves it. he is single and lives in a apartment on the second floor so this thing is perfect. he has put a 10lb pork shoulder on it.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 26, 2012)

I use mine strickly for cold smoking so far with ampt in bottom. I love mine.


----------

